

My Role in the Collapse of Lehman Brothers  - bootload
http://www.orient-lodge.com/node/3180

======
justinweiss
My Role in the Collapse of Lehman Brothers:

I wasn't a very good programmer when I was an intern there, and they had me
working on various internal financial calculators. :-(

------
rantfoil
Google cache, for convenience (site appears to be down):

[http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:3OZg4hYVaVYJ:www.orient...](http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:3OZg4hYVaVYJ:www.orient-
lodge.com/node/3180+http://www.orient-
lodge.com/node/3180&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

------
nazgulnarsil
this highlights a key component of the housing bubble not talked about much.
the "official" home valuations quoted by assayers hired by either the
homeowners or the banks. the banks, homeowners, and assayers all had
incentives for inflating these quotes.

